# Erste Frühlingsboten



## Limnos (7. Feb. 2011)

Hi

An diesem schönen Tag im Februar hat meine Kamera nach Frühlingsboten Ausschau gehalten.

Reihe 1  __ Winterling   Gagel    Salweide
Reihe 2  Kamelie   __ Schneeglöckchen
Reihe 3  Siebenpunkt   Stinkende Nieswurz    Magnolie
Reihe 4  Gartenprimel


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsboten*

Wunderschön, danke für's Zeigen!
Hier lugen mal gerade eben erste Spitzen aus dem Boden.
Lediglich die Weidekätzchen stehen schon in voller Pracht.


----------



## Dodi (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsboten*

Hallo Wolfgang,

da kommt ja schon Frühlingsfreude auf! 

Bei uns im Garten isses noch nicht ganz so weit - die __ Schneeglöckchen haben schon ihre Knospen nach unten hängen, aber sind noch nicht erblüht. Ansonsten gibt es noch die Hamamelis in voller Blüte, die Krokusse spitzen schon ein wenig. Die einzige Kamelie, die bei uns blüht, steht im Glashaus. 

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## R8. (7. Feb. 2011)

*AW: Erste Frühlingsboten*

Puuhh.

Bei dir ist ja schon was los. Bei uns kommen erst spitzen von Frühlingsblühern ;D


----------

